# wts/wtt 12' cts s8



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

3-6 oz spinner
8 guides plus tip.......27" butt to center of reel seat
$270 shipped p/p......$250.pick up/local meet up
trade for 11' stealth s-2 or 11' vapor trail 3-6


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed


----------

